# partage à domicile sur apple tv



## ARnooo (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Installée depuis hier, l'apple tv 2 me fait plutôt bonne impression, surtout après avoir pu transférer mes vidéos sur celle-ci grâce à Vuze.
J'espère néanmoins voir ce boîtier évoluer rapidement.
Le problème sur lequel je coince est le suivant: impossible d'activer la bibliothèque d'une deuxième session sur mon Imac. Elles sont pourtant partagées toutes les deux et apparaissent bien dans itunes. J'ai même essayé d'activer le partage (onglet avancé) uniquement du compte principal lié à l'Apple Tv et de partager la seconde sur mon réseau local dans l'onglet préférences. Ainsi cette bibliothèque apparaît dans le compte itunes principal mais toujours pas sur l'apple tv.
Qui d'entre vous a réussi le partage, merci de me fournir votre recette pour me faire apprécier un peu plus cette mini boite.


----------



## ARnooo (16 Octobre 2010)

J'ai trouvé: il faut configurer le partage à domicile de chaque session avec le même compte.
Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas monter ou baisser le son avec la télécommande et qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter des sous-titres à la vidéo.


----------



## Mungopark (16 Octobre 2010)

ARnooo a dit:


> J'ai trouvé: il faut configurer le partage à domicile de chaque session avec le même compte.
> Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas monter ou baisser le son avec la télécommande et qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter des sous-titres à la vidéo.



L'avantage (que je viens de découvrir) du partage à domicile est de pouvoir partager les applications iPhone achetées entre tous les comptes partagés !  

On peut activer les sous-titres sur Apple TV, il faut appuyer longtemps sur la touche "Select" pour faire apparaître la liste des sous-titres disponibles. On peut ajouter des sous-titres à une vidéo avec Handbrake ou iSubtitle (payant). 

Le souci est qu'ils apparaissent trop petits sur l'ATV, ce bug devrait être corrigé dans la prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## ARnooo (16 Octobre 2010)

Et en rajoutant les sous-titres avec isubtitle est-il possible d'ajouter des sous-titres français et anglais à une vidéo pour ensuite choisir l'un des deux ou les désactiver sur l'atv?


----------



## Mungopark (17 Octobre 2010)

ARnooo a dit:


> Et en rajoutant les sous-titres avec isubtitle est-il possible d'ajouter des sous-titres français et anglais à une vidéo pour ensuite choisir l'un des deux ou les désactiver sur l'atv?



Tout à fait !


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

ARnooo a dit:


> Et en rajoutant les sous-titres avec isubtitle est-il possible d'ajouter des sous-titres français et anglais à une vidéo pour ensuite choisir l'un des deux ou les désactiver sur l'atv?



Oui, c'est tout à fait possible, mais c'est un peu galère sur certains fichiers, notamment au niveau de la synchro. Je le fais pour certains MKV que je veux transformer en MP4, notamment pour des animés introuvable que je veux conserver. Mais pour les films récents, j'encode mes DVD, c'est bien plus rapide


----------



## ARnooo (17 Octobre 2010)

Super, ça fonctionne même si c'est un peu long pour les mkv.
Par contre toutes les illustrations des films présentes sur itunes n'apparaissent pas sur apple tv. Connaissez vous une astuce pour y remédier?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (17 Octobre 2010)

Hello

J'ai l'Apple TV depuis hier aussi et depuis que j'ai activé "partage à domicile" dans iTunes 10 celui-ci me demande à chaque ouverture de l'application "autorisez-vous les connexions entrantes" chose déjà faite !!

Une solution simple sans désinstaller iTunes 10 ?

Merci


----------



## velours_67 (18 Octobre 2010)

ARnooo a dit:


> Super, ça fonctionne même si c'est un peu long pour les mkv.
> Par contre toutes les illustrations des films présentes sur itunes n'apparaissent pas sur apple tv. Connaissez vous une astuce pour y remédier?




J'ai exactement le même problème. La plupart des illustration ne s'affichent pas et je ne vois pas d'où vient le problème. C'est peut être un problème de résolution d'image ou de de taille.

Help


----------



## Mungopark (19 Octobre 2010)

Bizarre, moi j'utilise iFlicks pour mettre à jour les métadonnées (dont les illustrations), elles s'affichent toutes parfaitement sur l'ATV2...


----------

